# Vestron Horror Classic The Lair of the White Worm Arrives on Blu-ray 1/31



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Street Date: 1/31/17
> 
> Blu-ray™ SRP: $34.97
> 
> ...


----------

